# North West puppy training club



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We want to make sure Vincent isn't scared/angry at other dogs, we don't really know anyone with dogs  So we want to sign him up to a puppy club/socialisation sessions.

Anyone recommend one in the North West? We're in Manchester but thanks to the M60 we can travel pretty well


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

As I have just recommended on the other thread have a look on here for somewhere local. Good clubs should not mind you going for a look first before taking your dog so you can see if the dogs are happy and learning and ideally numbers should be limited so there are not too many other pups which should ensure you get enough attention and help when needed.

http://www.apdt.co.uk/


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Ruth

We take Cara to Waggawuffins in Bury. It's great!! Check out the link http://www.waggawuffins.com

Only 2 more weeks of puppy foundation to go then we get started on the KC bronze award and puppy agility.

See you at Heaton Park on 30th Oct.

Kirsty xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Hi Ruth
> 
> We take Cara to Waggawuffins in Bury. It's great!! Check out the link http://www.waggawuffins.com
> 
> ...


We were considering Waggawuffins!  I liked the information on the website.

What a pity that you've almost finished! We would want to register Vincent somewhere to start on the 22nd! I guess we'd just miss you, 2 cockapoos in one puppy class? That is an equation for awesome


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Sign up to go on Thursday for the 6.20pm session & we'll get 2 weeks together!!!! Perfect timing before the north west poo meet xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Bugger just seen your pita pata Vincent won't be old enough....


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Bugger just seen your pita pata Vincent won't be old enough....


Yeah he's just a teeny tiny bit too young!
Ah well, we can meet up at the park meet anywhos


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So today we went for our first visit to Waggawuffins 
We thought it was very good and the trainer knew her stuff!

We also met another cockapoo! Max who was soooooo cute 

Vincent was very good for his first time, although he whined because we wouldn't let him play with the other dogs...!
One cocker spaniel pup was very enthusiastic to play with Vincent and kept trying to jump on him! The owner blamed Vincent  said he needed to calm down 

But otherwise we had fun and will be going back next week!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Fantastic!! Cara passed her puppy foundation last week. We are going to concentrate on the basics and lead walking for a while then do the bronze in the new year. Cara and Vincent could go together?????


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Fantastic!! Cara passed her puppy foundation last week. We are going to concentrate on the basics and lead walking for a while then do the bronze in the new year. Cara and Vincent could go together?????


ooooh maybe! He should have passes his puppy foundation by the 16 Dec  We learnt 'settle' last night....something that would be very useful with Vincent! He just wants to say hello to everyone all the time x_x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I think that might take us time. Cara sees people dogs and goes into the cockapoo wiggly waggly thing for a cuddle and play xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok so so so proud! Vincent was the best behaved puppy last night at his class 

He stayed calm even though there were some puppies being naughty and he did everything perfectly  

Although once we got home he did a masssssive wee on the carpet but ahhh one thing at a time xD


----------

